# 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?



## donjon102 (6. Februar 2010)

*4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum

Ich habe eine relativ spezifische Frage aber zuerst mal zum Hintergrund.
Mein Kollege auf der Arbeit hat mich angesprochen für ihnen einen Rechner zu bauen. 
Für ihn geht es vorallem darum einen PC mit 4 Monitoren zu betreiben.
Das ganze wird nicht zum Spielen verwendet sondern vorallem für Börsensysteme und normale 2D Applikationen. 
Von daher muss er nicht eine absolute High End Grafikkarte haben.
Als ich das gehört habe dachte ich sofort an eine neue Radeon mit Eyefinity Unterstützung.
Jetzt die Fragen dazu die mir nach einiger Websuche immernoch nicht ganz klar sind:

1. Funktioniert Eyefinity auch mit 4 Monitoren im 2x2 Betrieb, da ich fast überall nur 3x1 finde oder andere Setups?
2. Funktioniert der Betrieb von 4 Monitoren an einer einzigen Grafikkarte?
2a) Falls ja welche Anschlüsse müsste ich wie beanspruchen? (2xDVI Y-Splitten oder doch alle 4 Anschlüsse 2xDVI, DP und HDMI benutzen?)
2b) Was setzt das für die Monitore voraus? Muss ich Spezielle Adapter haben?
3. Reich dafür eine Radeon HD 5770 oder muss ich doch eine Leistungsstufe höher gehen?

Falls alles oben genannte mit nein zu beanworten ist:
4) Was wären die Alternativen?


Ich bin jetzt schon dankbar für jede Hilfe und gespannt auf die Antworten.

So Long
DonJon


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

willste auf den monis dann spielen?
wie ich weiß brauchhste min 2 grakas?


----------



## donjon102 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

Wie gesagt:


> Das ganze wird nicht zum Spielen verwendet sondern vorallem für  Börsensysteme und normale 2D Applikationen.


D.h. keine dicke 3D Beschleunigung von nöten.




> wie ich weiß brauchhste min 2 grakas?


Ich weiss das 3x1 mit einer geht mit Eyefinity.
Ich weiss auch das es das 3x1 + 1 Extendet setup gibt (siehe http://img7.abload.de/img/technikenb6fq.png), aber nicht ob diese auch mit nur einer Grafikkarte geht. Darum rätsle ich weil die konkrete Antwort nirgends auffindbar ist.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

nein, aktuell kann man "nur" 3Monitore Nutzen.
Aber es sind Eyefinity Edtions geplant die bis zu 6 Monitore gleichzeitig erlauben.
Die Edition hat 2GB VRAM und 6 Displayports und sollte im März kommen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*



donjon102 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> 
> D.h. keine dicke 3D Beschleunigung von nöten.
> 
> ...


achso okay


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*



donjon102 schrieb:


> D.h. keine dicke 3D Beschleunigung von nöten.




Dann kauf dir für kleines Geld irgendeine GraKa dazu für den 4ten Monitor


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir für kleines Geld irgendeine GraKa dazu für den 4ten Monitor



Und warum nicht gleich 2 "kleine" Grafikkarten?
2 mal HD 4550 oder ähnliches.
Ein Board mit 2 PCIe  x 16 kostet nicht viel.

Denn wenn er eh keine schnelle 3D-Beschleunigung braucht bringt eine schnellere Karte nix.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

Eyefinity würde ich schon wegen der Displayports die ab Monitor Nr. 3 Pflicht werden nicht benutzen. Gegen zwei kleine Grakas spricht dagegen gar nichts. Bei 2D würden sogar PCI-Karten reichen.

Ein kurzer Vergleich bei geizhals.at spricht für zwei HD4650(günstigste Karten einer aktuellen Generation die trotzdem zwei DVI-Ports bieten).


----------



## replax (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

also entweder du kaufst wie schon gesagt wurde 2 kleine grakas oder halt eine neues aus der 5XXX reihe. wichtig ist bei letzterem, dass die monitore einen displayport anschluss haben (dvi/hdmi zu displayport adapter kosten ca. 120€), und dass du die richtige version von der graka kaufst (d.h. mit min. (2oder3 mal) displayport).

mfg


----------



## Skais (2. März 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

Sorry, bin spät, aber vieleicht hilft dri das was :

Sapphire HD 4850 X2, Dual-GPU, PCI-E 2.0, 2x1GB GDDR3 - PreisSuchmaschine.ch - Ihr Preisvergleich - Schweiz

die gibt es schon länger, ich war darmals auch auf der suche, der preis stimmt!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. März 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*



Skais schrieb:


> Sorry, bin spät, aber vieleicht hilft dri das was :
> 
> Sapphire HD 4850 X2, Dual-GPU, PCI-E 2.0, 2x1GB GDDR3 - PreisSuchmaschine.ch - Ihr Preisvergleich - Schweiz
> 
> die gibt es schon länger, ich war darmals auch auf der suche, der preis stimmt!!



Is aber schon ETWAS überdimensioniert für seine Wünsche


----------



## Marquis (2. März 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

Radeon HD 5770 Eyefinity 5 - News Hartware.net

Eyefinity macht nur bei Spielen Sinn.


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

Von Matrox gibt es doch einige Karten die Mehr bildschirme ansprechen. dann brauchste auch keine 2 Karten und da für spiele nicht nötig, völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. März 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Von Matrox gibt es doch einige Karten die Mehr bildschirme ansprechen. dann brauchste auch keine 2 Karten und da für spiele nicht nötig, völlig ausreichend.



Aber allein vom Preis her  etwas teuer


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2010)

*AW: 4 Monitore Eyefinity, mit Single Graka möglich?*

Das Thema ist schon seit einem Monat erledigt  .


----------

